# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Умные технологии: новые ноутбуки, планшеты и мониторы для домашнего использования от Lenovo

## Labs

*М**инск, 12 сентября 2019 г.* — Компания Lenovo представила обновление линейки устройств для повседневного пользования. Все новинки — *Lenovo ideapad S340 и S540, ideacentre A540; Chromebook C340 и S340; Lenovo L28u, Lenovo Tab M7 и Tab M8* — оснащены интеллектуальными функциями и обеспечивают приятный опыт использования.

Выбирая устройства для повседневного обихода, пользователи прежде всего обращают внимание на комфорт, который им могут предоставить эти продукты. Новые технологии улучшают качество жизни и помогают экономить время их владельцев благодаря интуитивным и интеллектуальным характеристикам.
*
Lenovo ideapad S340 и S540: когда ультратонкость сочетается с эффективностью*
Тонкие, легкие и надежные ноутбуки *ideapad S340* и *S540* работают на "отлично", оборудованы мобильными процессорами десятого поколения Intel® Core™ (в максимальной конфигурации), а объем их оперативной памяти расширен до 16GB DDR4. Эти характеристики обеспечивают легкость выполнения любых задач онлайн — с графической картой NVIDIA® GeForce® MX250 просмотр любимых сериалов станет настоящим удовольствием.
13-дюймовый Lenovo* ideapad S340* весом всего 1,3 кг удобно носить каждый день с собой в сумке. Благодаря аудиосистеме Dolby Audio™, направленным на пользователя микрофонам, а также бесшумным кулерам устройство может автономно работать до 8 часов2 и не нагреваться.
Ультратонкий и полностью алюминиевый *Lenovo ideapad S540* оборудован высококачественным дисплеем с разрешением QHD (2560×1440) и звуковой системой Dolby Audio™. Устройство действительно готово ко всему: ноутбук поддерживает технологию Rapid Charge3, ​​а также имеет доступ к голосовым помощникам Cortana и Alexa4. В зависимости от конфигурации, Lenovo ideapad S540 может быть оборудован процессорами Intel Core i7 10-го поколения или AMD Ryzen™ 7. Устройство также поддерживает технологию биометрического распознавания лица Windows Hello с помощью инфракрасной камеры, которая отслеживает движения пользователя и обеспечивает бесконтактный вход в систему Windows.
Уникальное решение компании Lenovo Q-Control5 позволяет пользователю изменять мощность и режим работы компьютера согласно своим потребностям. Это решение осуществляет мониторинг и контроль задач, работающих в фоновом режиме, и системы охлаждения. В результате происходит корректировка режима работы всей системы, следовательно, батарея может работать в автономном режиме дольше. Например, для просмотра фильма будет достаточно режима низкой мощности с бесшумной работой вентилятора, тогда как при работе со многими программами идеальным будет режим турбо-ускорение для более быстрой реакции программ.
*
Lenovo ideacentre A540: вдохновленный природой*
Корпус нового *Lenovo ideacentre A540* вдохновлен сбалансированной асимметрией кипарисового дерева. Моноблок имеет стильную конструкцию, оборудован операционной системой Windows 10 и доступен в диагоналях 24 или 27 дюймов с дисплеями с высоким разрешением. Встроенная беспроводная зарядка позволяет подзаряжать мобильные устройства, сертифицированные Qi®6, даже если ПК выключен. Стильный дизайн моноблока ideacentre A540 подойдет любому рабочему месту. Выдвижная инфракрасная камера оборудована шторкой TrueBlock Privacy для дополнительной безопасности. Дизайн экрана с узкими рамками и кабельный коллектор, встроенный в подставку, добавляют рабочему пространству изящества.
В максимальной конфигурации модель с диагональю 27 дюймов оборудована процессором Intel Core i7 9-го поколения и дискретной графической картой AMD Radeon™ RX560. Дисплей с разрешением QHD (2560×1440) обеспечит пользователям яркие эмоции от просмотра фото и видео. Динамики от Harman® с поддержкой Dolby Audio™ обеспечат четкий стереозвук. Модели с 24-дюймовым дисплеем доступны с процессорами AMD Ryzen™. Независимо от диагонали, модели могут поставляться с сенсорными экранами с технологией мультитач, которая поддерживает до 10 одновременных прикосновений.
*
Цифровые компаньоны Lenovo Chromebook C340 и S340*
Пользователям, которые предпочитают другую ОС, стоит обратить внимание на удобные в использовании ноутбуки Lenovo Chromebook. С ними без дополнительных настроек можно войти в свою учетную запись Google® и свободно пользоваться преимуществами миллионов приложений, доступных на Google Play™. Через аккаунт Google Chromebooks ноутбуки легко синхронизируются с планшетами и телефонами, которые работают на ОС Android™, и при этом защищают данные пользователя как на устройстве, так и в облаке. Модели доступны в пяти цветах, среди которых песочно-розовый и цвет темной орхидеи, поэтому творческие личности могут легко самовыразиться выбором одного из них.
*
Lenovo Chromebook C340* тонкий, легкий и содержит много смарт-функций Chrome ОС в удивительно портативном корпусе. Модель очень компактна: есть конфигурации с 11-дюймовыми дисплеями, тогда ноутбук меньше листа А4. Сенсорный экран и возможность раскрытия на 360° сделают работу или отдых более комфортным. Также доступны модели с 15-дюймовым экраном и объемом памяти до 128 ГБ eMMC в максимальной конфигурации, удобной цифровой клавиатурой, дополнительной клавиатурой с подсветкой и мобильным процессором Intel Core i3.
*
Lenovo Chromebook S340* разработан так, что благодаря мощному процессору Intel пользователь может одновременно запускать все любимые программы. Батарея обеспечивает работу устройства в автономном режиме до 10 часов7. Модель с диагональю 14-дюймов имеет сенсорный IPS-дисплей с разрешением Full HD (1920×1080) и тонкие рамки. При этом ноутбук остается мобильным и имеет вес всего 1,4 кг.
*
Мониторы Lenovo L28u расширяют возможности ПК*
Большие идеи требуют грандиозного воплощения, поэтому не стоит ограничивать их только экраном ноутбука. Новые мониторы Lenovo для домашнего использования помогут обновить домашнее рабочее место или добавить нотки сдержанности игровой или лаунж зоне. Монитор *Lenovo L28u* оснащен ярким IPS-дисплеем диагональю 28 дюймов с разрешением 4K. Технология AMD Radeon FreeSync™8 сделает геймплей более плавным и подарит новые впечатления от игр. Монитор можно наклонять под нужным углом, а технология Rhineland Eye Comfort защитит глаза от бликов и усталости.
*
Делимся заботой с семьей: Lenovo Tab M7 и M8*
Компания Lenovo представила второе поколение популярных планшетов на базе Android — *Lenovo Tab M7 и Tab M8*. Эти доступные устройства с беспроводными модулями Wi-Fi или LTE были созданы для миллениалов, которые всегда хотят оставаться на связи. Модели также имеют много мультимедийных возможностей. Дополнительные функции делают планшеты удобными и простыми в использовании даже для детей, а металлический корпус планшета делает его вид премиальным. Встроенный режим Kid's Mode 3.0 позволяет создавать для каждого пользователя независимый аккаунт, который можно настроить в соответствии с возрастом и предпочтениями ребенка.
Мощный аккумулятор Lenovo Tab M8 позволяет просматривать видео до 12 часов, а Tab M7 может работать в автономном режиме до 10 часов9. Новые планшеты Lenovo серии M получили сертификат TÜV Rhineland. Поэтому веселье будет заканчиваться только тогда, когда этого пожелает пользователь, а не вынудят уставшие глаза. Специальные технологии защиты глаз уменьшают количество вредного синего света и, тем самым, защищают глаза.

----------

